# R2 steel: chosera vs shapton



## stimpy (Sep 17, 2015)

hey, what stones would you recommend for a takamura r2 blade. I'm currently debating between the 10k chosera and the 15k shapton. I have heard the chosera stones give more feed back but the shapton sharpen faster and are harder. I have also heard the opposite :S



which stone sharpens R2 faster?


thanks


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 17, 2015)

I use an 8k shapton glass for touch ups, followed by a strop and micron paste


----------



## chinacats (Sep 17, 2015)

What you are sharpening that you plan on using that high of a grit?

I have a Kagero in SRS15...I sharpen with the same stones as everything else I have with no problems...but go no higher than 5k on synthetics (it's a gyuto). I'd personally recommend looking at Gesshin stones--ask Jon which ones he would recommend for the steel you are interested in sharpening.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a Chosera 10k and various Takamura knives but that stone doesn't get much use anymore. A lot of reading regarding using such a high grit on a gyuto


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 17, 2015)

I have to R2 (SG2) knives. A Mr Itou and a Ryusen Blazen. Started off sharpening them with 800/1200 and 6k stones from JCK and have since upgraded to Jon's special 1k and 6k diamond stones. Both worked but it seems to me that R2 really love the diamond ones from Jon.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 17, 2015)

I sharpen my r2 tanaka blades up to a Suehiro Rika 5k.


----------



## richard (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, I wouldn't go as high as 10 and 15K on a Takamura R2. I have a Takamura R2 myself (recently purchase) and a Blazen from many years ago, and my final stone used to be a Naniwa Superstone 5K, and now it's the Arashiyama 6000x (aka Takenoko 8000) that I recently got. Really like the feel of the Arashiyama. It feels somewhat similar to my Shapton M15 1000x. Both are medium-hard, cut fast.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 19, 2015)

I use Choseras 800, 2k, 5k and Naniwa 8k Junpaku "snow-white" with a Blazen SG-2


----------



## Benuser (Sep 19, 2015)

But the 5k and 8k only for very light stropping, deburring and maintenance.


----------



## kohtachi (Sep 22, 2015)

Funny how non of these answered his question. Would be nice if someone has experience with both shapton and chosera in or around the same grit level. I to am curious. Really wish there was a store that was near by that allowed use of various types of stones before purchase. Really hope jon gets that pass-around going around and somehow ends up in the chicagoland area.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 22, 2015)

it wont be until november at the earliest, but i am serious about it


----------

